# NEW from SUREFIRE THE BEAST II



## duFontaine

Dont know if you all have seen this. Here are the specs. There should be two pics.
Thanks
duFontaine


----------



## duFontaine




----------



## my name is fake

wow:rock: 


loved that cave picture..

and 20 CR123s!!:wow: 

any indication of price?


----------



## Kiessling

Ah ... that's just so nice! 
However ... the Mini-Beast has captured my heart......
bernie

P.S.: thanx for providing those pics! Really appreciated! :thumbsup:


----------



## cue003

I like the idea of the LEDs and the HID in one configuration..... HOWEVER, why hasn't Surefire embraced rechargeable catridge type battery options for this caliber of light? At least offer it as an option and then have the 20 123 as the primary for your military/marine folks etc. 

But even then most military type applications as well as marine will have the ability to recharge. If they don't then the 123 is the 'backup' option..... otherwise it should be rechargeable.

I am sure the price is going to be something just ridiculous anyway. If I could afford one, I would probably buy it but I highly doubt it will be in most peoples price range. Surefire is very proud of their products.

Curtis


----------



## Sixpointone

No question whatsoever how phenomenal this Light is. If I had the budget, I'd consider getting one. However, since that is not the case I guess I will settle for looking at pictures of it online.

Perhaps though if I might be able to make it to next year's Shot show I'd be able to see one in person.


----------



## 270winchester

There is the long awaited big brother to the A2...

But I am however afraid to look at the price...no not the light, but the battery cost down the road...

Don't count on Surefire mkaing Li-ion packs anytime soon. I have a feeeling like Kodak(who sold mch more film than camera, or HP with catridges and printers), Surefire will be selling almost-exclusively primary-powered lights until a comparable competitor can offer a rechargable system with same level of manufacturng and smae or cheaper price.


----------



## Mark2

I think the Beast II can run both on 20x123 and with a Li-Ion pack, list seems to be $4800, pretty steep IMHO for a 35W HID + 12 LEDs. I hope the price of the Helios will be more reasonable. Thinking about it, I'm almost sure it will be!


----------



## NickelPlate

20 CR123s! Seems like it would make more sense to go with a lipo or even a big old lead acid battery. I dunno.

Dave


----------



## revv11

That is one ugly light.


----------



## BentHeadTX

$4800 and only $100 worth of 123A lithium batteries per refill (store prices)

Woohoo! I'll buy two! Wait... what?!?! No keychain ring? Well there goes that idea...


----------



## greenLED

The first time I saw that pic in full-size, it triggered a migraine.  :green:


----------



## Lando

revv11 said:


> That is one ugly light.


 
yes it does look a bit "agricultural" doesn't it. Why is it just 35W and not 50W?
Based on looks I would choose the Night Ops "Helios" 35W without hesitation if I would have a choice between the 2.


----------



## Kiessling

Interesting choice since you don't know anything really important about the Helios. About the Beast we do know a lot, and it is a damn fine beast, although it might not be for everyone.
The Helios will have to prove if it can stand a comparison with this light ... the Beast is the toughest HID out there, and much more.
bernie


----------



## Robban

Isn't that cave pic an old one? I seem to remember seeing that when the original Beast was announced to the public?


----------



## Turbo_E

goto their true stories section for a good read.


----------



## LowBat

I think I'll wait for Surefire to include a baseball cap attachment clip.


----------



## CLHC

:wow:


----------



## offroadcmpr

So the only difference between the original and the beast II are the LEDs?

Does any one know if this is going to be another one time, limited production light? They only made 85 beasts for the public if I remember right. Are they going to put as a mainstream light?


----------



## WDR65

Yikes. Looks nice............but I think I'll wait and hear more about the mini-beast. I did want a brighter version of the A2 though..............


----------



## Mark2

Robban said:


> Isn't that cave pic an old one? I seem to remember seeing that when the original Beast was announced to the public?



I think the picture was shot by Surefire's Willie Hunt (said to be the designer of the A2's regulator) and friends in '03, location is the Echo Chamber of Camps Gulf Cave, the light used was a prototype of the "Beast I". More pictures can be found here: Camps Gulf Cave Photo Expedition 2003




Kiessling said:


> the Beast is the toughest HID out there, and much more.



What more? The LEDs? Just curios


----------



## Kiessling

Yes, the LEDs, which is a very very big plus, instant-on, hot re-strike, runs on primaries (I know, subjective  ), from what I could see in pics it has the best beam profile (quality-wise), lifetime-waranty, well-known SF quality and attention to detail and perfection, and if I weren't so tired right now I am sure I could think of some more.
Will be a tough call for a competitor to match this, even if it is somewhat ugly.
bk


----------



## markdi

mini beast ?


----------



## cue003

Well, i for one would love to see a Beast II, Helios shootout.

I understand the LEDs are a big plus but the orders of magnitude higher in price for a 35W light is a real downer.

I can carry a Polarion and several LED lights for much less. Would probably have the same quality output as well. I am just speculating of course. Don't shoot me or anything...

Curtis
That would be nice.

Curtis


----------



## GhostReaction

Hi Curtis would you be organizing a group buy for this one as well? :devil:


----------



## Valhalla

Kiessling said:


> ... the Mini-Beast has captured my heart......
> bernie


 
What's a mini-beast look like:thinking: ? Where can I get specs and pictures? Thanks.


----------



## offroadcmpr

Check out the shot shows pics for more info.


----------



## CiTY

I remember handling the original beast in 2 versions, a battery version and a rechargable version. Not sure what kind of battery pack it was, never had the chance to look inside.


----------



## jeffroalpha700

I think it would be cool if they would create it with maybe 3 or 5 Luxeon V LED's instead of all the 5mm LED's.

Maybe they could also run it at 50 watts. What would they call it? Maybe the Super Beast, Beast Ultra, or Hyper Beast?


----------



## D MacAlpine

The leds do sound like a great add-on,

but,

only 20 hours of 12 lumens from 20 primary 123As???

That's only 12 lumen/hours per cell. The A2 manages over twice that (based on Surefire's figures) and the Luxeon based lights much more.
Where is the extra capacity going?

Don


----------



## Planterz

No pocket clip, no lanyard, no keyring attachment...

Forget it...


----------



## KevinL

Saw PK holding the Mini-Beast. Hope the price tag is at least a bit smaller than this one. $4800 is well into the realm of nigh impossible. Crap it makes the original Beast a bargain.


----------



## cmartel

Any updated info on availability and cost?


----------



## Litbobber

When is the mini beast going to be available?
Any one know how much it will cost?


----------



## markdi

mini beast ?


----------



## Lando

yeah mini beast like this one






check out the shot show thread there should be some pictures of it :laughing:


----------



## IsaacHayes

Hmm. I guess the mini-beats is different animal.

I like the mini better. It's recharable, small, and has several levels of HID power. I think it has the leds too. Is the mini going to be produced?


----------



## ShortArc

Is the "Mini-Beast" proto with plans of production or just proof of concept. Any insight, anyone?


----------



## MorpheusT1

I believe PK (Paul-Kim) stated that the MiniBeast was one of his babies,
And wanted it to be released to the public as soon as possible.

It is still a PROTO and for how long it will stay that way no one knows.
Price is not known either.




I am hoping for a quick turnaround.


This is the light i would sell my mother inlaw to get 




Benny


----------



## EVAN_TAD

BentHeadTX said:


> $4800 and only $100 worth of 123A lithium batteries per refill (store prices)
> 
> Woohoo! I'll buy two! Wait... what?!?! No keychain ring? Well there goes that idea...



It comes with a shoulder strap, carry case, cables and two bodies( one for the rechargeable kit and the 20 lithium body).


----------



## cue003

Anyone have pictures of the Mini-Beast?

Thanks.

Curtis


----------



## KevinL

MorpheusT1 said:


> I believe PK (Paul-Kim) stated that the MiniBeast was one of his babies,
> And wanted it to be released to the public as soon as possible.
> 
> Benny



That is sweet. I'm looking forward to both the MiniBeast and the Pocket Rocket (the silver lights he is wearing in the pictures). So little is known about these things and many more months before they become commercially available.. but I'll be waiting!!


----------



## Illum

Mark2 said:


> I think the Beast II can run both on 20x123 and with a Li-Ion pack, list seems to be $4800, pretty steep IMHO for a 35W HID + 12 LEDs. I hope the price of the Helios will be more reasonable. Thinking about it, I'm almost sure it will be!




Yeh...um...
If i remember correctly, the previous version [limited editions] were sold around $2500-$3000 correct me if im wrong, but, for 12 some extra LEDs...even with regulation, I think 5K is still a bit much...HID or not

Then again im a newbie


----------



## Solomon MK2

$2000 for an extra 12 low powered LEDs... Wow, what a bargain!

I bet it doesn't even cost Surefire $800 to produce this light.


----------



## mdocod

The idea of a light that consumes lithium primaries at a rate of 13.3 per hour, is a novelty item and has no real world practical use. It would take probably 10 minuts to change out the batteries in the carrier. Can you imagine trying to keep track of which cells are drained and which are fresh in a system... Carrying hundreds of 123s in a backpack for an all-night search&rescue??? Amazingly, they will sell.... Sadly, they won't be very usefull....

AE powerlight may not be as bright, but at $350, longer runtime, rechargable, and similar size- I'd say I'd rather have 14 AE powerlights than 1 Beast II...

Surefire would really have something special here (not a novelty item) if they made a setup like that that used larger sized cells, (not 20 little dinky cells), or something rechargable that included a charging station and several battery packs that could all mount to it...

Think of my statements as constructive criticism(I'm not a surefire hater, just want to see them make decisions that are better for the end user, that don't take advantage of their position in the market).... We all have to agree that a light that holds 20 lithium primaries is a disaster waiting to happen... We've already seen major issues cropping up with the M6... You'd have to have a nice battery tester and match sets of 20 cells in groups to use in this thing... It's just not practical, and for all the hastle, no matter how many layers of hard finish they put on it, it doesn't make it worth $4800.


----------



## kakster

mdocod said:


> .... We all have to agree that a light that holds 20 lithium primaries is a disaster waiting to happen... We've already seen major issues cropping up with the M6...




I must have totally missed that one, care to post the link for me?


----------



## KevinL

That's why the Beast is now rechargeable..


----------



## mdocod

pretty big discussion about the problems with batteries in an M6 can be found here:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/111870

The problems really seemed to be directed at titanium cells- but the thread shows that even "top-notch" brand cells, accassionally come with a dud- that could "ruin" an entire pack...

If you ran the Beast II on Surefire brand batteries- at least, if you had any problems, Surefire would probably be more than willing to deal with them, considering, you spent enough money to buy a slightly used sedan, on an item that fits in your hand.

I always like to point out the comparison of this type of flashlight, to a car.. because it really helps put things in perspective... A year ago, I bought a 2001 Suzuki swift, with ~50,000 miles on it, for $2500 (out the door, total cost)... When you start to think about the complexities, and hard metals used to build a car, transmission, engine, electronics, bearings, etc etc.... The scrap metal alone could be melted down and machined into a wonderfull SET of flashlights...


----------



## KevinL

Oh BTW, before we forget - 

The Beast is capable of running on ONE stack of 5 cells. Not very efficiently though and your runtime will severely suffer, more than just 90 / 4 min, because the cells are being hit much harder and deliver less juice at higher current drain rates. 

So from this, we can determine that it is actually a 5S4P configuration, running 5 cells in 4 parallel stacks. Of course, problems can still occur and troubleshooting will still be tricky.


----------



## Kiessling

> The idea of a light that consumes lithium primaries at a rate of 13.3 per hour, is a novelty item and has no real world practical use. It would take probably 10 minuts to change out the batteries in the carrier. Can you imagine trying to keep track of which cells are drained and which are fresh in a system... Carrying hundreds of 123s in a backpack for an all-night search&rescue??? Amazingly, they will sell.... Sadly, they won't be very usefull....



Well ... when the batteries are dead, you actually *can* change them out in a hurry and continue whatever you were doing, whereas with a rechargeable light you are out of options without a charger, especially on prolonged missions.
For those who use this light, batteries are certainly of no concern and pair well with the type of battery they already carry, so no problem here.
So ... this light, while strange to us, offers something entirely new and different. And it is of perfect quality of course.

bk


----------



## pathalogical

With the 12 lumen low output, it would make the perfect bedside light for going pottie at 3am...just make sure you're wearing welders goggles incase you hit that high output button.


----------



## ianb

pathalogical said:


> With the 12 lumen low output, it would make the perfect bedside light for going pottie at 3am...just make sure you're wearing welders goggles incase you hit that high output button.


 LOL,
Ian B


----------



## tvodrd

The first 85 were $2900 even, available only to U.S. residents and sold over the phone and not on line. Unfortunately, as a Ca resident I got socked with 7.75% sales tax, but was able to trade the shipping cost for a short drive to their will-call.  I have fondled the rechargeable LiIon version or at least a proto of it. The charging cradle was integral with the carrying case. I was also fortunate to attend the SHOT Party and check out the Mini. I forget what PK said the run time was on the 50W setting, but it wasn;t very long. Time will tell.

Larry


----------



## Illum

NickelPlate said:


> 20 CR123s! Seems like it would make more sense to go with a lipo or even a big old lead acid battery. I dunno.
> 
> Dave




20 CR123A in series will yield 60 volts

Maximum output voltage of lead-acid batteries I know of gives 12 volts
If a acid battery was used there would be a huge step-up converter and energy would go up in heat...

not to mention a couple times heavier, cumbersome, and wont be only 15" long, which Lithiums if you treat them with respect, chances are wont vent flame or explode in your face.... lightweight, long lasting, and cheap, especially since SF wants you to buy their batteries....


----------



## bradharrisusmc

YEAH, About $4500 to $5000, w/o the recarge kit. and the hellfighter heavy gun light  that give snipers a perfect target to shoot at to kill the gunner (what a stupid concept) cost about 6000 to 6500. the people at surefire do combat lights, blades, and even more but a 5000 flashlight...........come on, we all know that the people who need this sort of thing dont get payed that well. None the less thought a very nice light! If i win the lotto i am


----------



## NAW

bradharrisusmc said:


> the people at surefire do combat lights


 
Hmm... I don't consider any flashlight to be a combat light. The word "combat" I believe should be assossiated with real weapons like firearms, etc, not flashlights.

Flashlights are meant for illuminating, not going to war and whacking your enemy to death with a flashlight.  At best the only protection it will give you is blinding your enemy for a while. Other than that it isn't much of weapon.

I personally looked straight into some of my HID lights and spotlights and it really ain't that bad...

Oh yeah just so you know times have changed and so has HID technology. You can get HID lights that are much more powerful than the Beast 2. And at a fraction of the price to. So maybe you may not have to win the lottery to own a HID flashlight.


----------



## EVAN_TAD

bradharrisusmc said:


> YEAH, About $4500 to $5000, w/o the recarge kit. and the hellfighter heavy gun light  that give snipers a perfect target to shoot at to kill the gunner (what a stupid concept) cost about 6000 to 6500. the people at surefire do combat lights, blades, and even more but a 5000 flashlight...........come on, we all know that the people who need this sort of thing dont get payed that well. None the less thought a very nice light! If i win the lotto i am



It comes with a battery cable/cigarette adapter.


----------



## EVAN_TAD

SF also makes an IR filter for the hellfire.


----------



## jar3ds

cue003 said:


> I like the idea of the LEDs and the HID in one configuration..... HOWEVER, why hasn't Surefire embraced rechargeable catridge type battery options for this caliber of light? At least offer it as an option and then have the 20 123 as the primary for your military/marine folks etc.
> 
> But even then most military type applications as well as marine will have the ability to recharge. If they don't then the 123 is the 'backup' option..... otherwise it should be rechargeable.
> 
> I am sure the price is going to be something just ridiculous anyway. If I could afford one, I would probably buy it but I highly doubt it will be in most peoples price range. Surefire is very proud of their products.
> 
> Curtis


 if you were surefire would you really want to see the purchase of your batteries go down by making excellent rechargeable battery options?


----------



## seery

*Surefire Beast II Main Thread*

*Here are a few other threads of interest on the Beast II.*

Surefire Beast II . . . An Intimate PICtorial - seery

Seriously? - robinsok

Small question regarding The Beast.  - Entrope

Referencing SureFire The Beast II Rechargeable?  - adamlau

Beast B1R Primary Handle. - DCarlton

How do you carry your HID's? ... Surefire Beast II w/customized Spec-Ops strap w/pics. - seery

Polarion PH50 vs SUREFIRE BEAST. - IceManArnold


*<> <> <> <> <> <> <> <> <> <> <> <> <> <> <> <> <> <> <> <> <> <> <> <> <> <>*


The FedEx truck dropped off my new Surefire Beast II this afternoon. 







Spent 90 minutes tonight in the woods and open fields and am absolutely
impressed with what Surefire has put together in the new Beast.

Going to run it a week or two and then post more detailed thoughts and pics.

Here are some first impressions.

- The LED's are about twice the output of an A2-WH's LED's with the same
IMO beautiful diffused beam pattern. Perfect amount of light for tasks and
general use/navigation.
- A nice warm white tint for the main HID with zero artifacts, dark spots,
rings, etc. As clean as a good specimen L4.
- Great combination of throw and spill. This baby throws the light all while
lighting up everything east and west, leaving no room for surprises. I was
so excited when I sparked it up and saw a beam that reminded me of an
L4's "wall of light" multiplied by CRAZY!
- This HID is instant strike. It produces a tremendous amount of light the
absolute moment it is fired up, it then takes about 5 seconds for the gases
in the bulb to stabilize. Re-strikes are just about instant.
- Build quality is what I was expecting, an absolute rock solid battle ship.
There's nothing about the light, case, or charger that is anything but rock.
- The light balances well. At no time during my hour and a half did I notice
the size to be a problem. And I didn't even take the time to install the
included shoulder strap.
- The main ring switching (HID/OFF/LED) is very deliberate, solid and crisp.
- Reflector is flawless with the main bulb and LED's all positioned perfectly.
- I went over this light with a magnifier and it's perfect. Attention to detail
on this baby is right there. 

Shown with an M6, A2, and L4 for reference.










-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*UPDATE 11/25 *- A few folks were wondering how the charging system works.

- The Beast II can be charged from 110V, 220V, 12VDC plug, or directly to
battery terminals. All supplied cables are included and have a dedicated
place inside the case where they are strapped down.
- Rear of case is where the desired voltage is selected and the appropriate
cable is plugged in.
- The Beast II is "locked" into the "charging cradle" by dropping into the cradle
and then twisting 90 degrees so the "charge LED" is facing upward.
- The "charging cradle" is where the light is placed for storage and transport.
Supported by a large velcro strap and roller pin.
- The "charge LED" shows the status of charge while in use as well as while
it is being charged. The indicators are:
red solid/red and green blinking/green solid.
- A full charge takes just 2 hours!!!

Here are a few pics showing the plugs in the rear and the light being charged
in the cradle.


----------



## Brozneo

*Re: Surefire Beast II arrived today (pics)*

That is an awesome light! Go the Beast II! I can't wait to see outdoor beams shots - this beauty should definately stretch it's legs!


----------



## jcompton

*Re: Surefire Beast II arrived today (pics)*

Still waiting for the pic with the wife in the SF t-shirt holding the Beast...


Very nice...:twothumbs


----------



## supes

*Re: Surefire Beast II arrived today (pics)*

A thing of BEAUTY!! Nice score, seery! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ken J. Good

*Re: Surefire Beast II arrived today (pics)*

Look like you need a permit for that thing! 

Enjoy.


----------



## Bushman5

*Re: Surefire Beast II arrived today (pics)*

beamshots please! :naughty: 

100', 500', and 1000' :naughty:


----------



## CLHC

*Re: Surefire Beast II arrived today (pics)*

Congratulations on that SF.BEAST.II! There's none like it!

Enjoy lighting your HID[ship]!


----------



## 65535

*Re: Surefire Beast II arrived today (pics)*



Bushman5 said:


> beamshots please! :naughty:
> 
> 100', 500', and 1000' :naughty:



The beast won't throw past 500' IIRC. the beam is a wide area search light never intended to throw much, I too have handled on myself and it's a great light lights up a huge are but has little throw compared to a HID from Amondotech or Costco.


----------



## MorpheusT1

*Re: Surefire Beast II arrived today (pics)*

You lucky dawg 


It would be cool to see a direct comparison between the Beast II and Helios.
I own a Helios and love it to death,but for pure looks the Beast has an advantage 


Hopefully i can pimp my Helios with some Grey bumpers soon,the added protection is nice too.


Benny


----------



## Kiessling

*Re: Surefire Beast II arrived today (pics)*

Oh boy !
I liked this one a lot when I could handle it at the IWA. It is big, but surprisingly balanced.
Unfortunately, price is an issue here. No Beast II for Bernie.

Congrats in your flagship !! 

bernie


----------



## MikeLip

*Re: Surefire Beast II arrived today (pics)*

Two words;

Holy! Crap!

I want one!


----------



## Arcoholic

*Re: Surefire Beast II arrived today (pics)*

Congrats on this baby one must really resist even with the high canadian dollar right now.


----------



## N10

*Re: Surefire Beast II arrived today (pics)*

IMPRESSIVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!waiting for more pics and beamshots!


----------



## ShortArc

*Re: Surefire Beast II arrived today (pics)*

Finally...I have been waiting for someone to get one and report!
Congrats and keep us posted...please :twothumbs


----------



## LED61

*Re: Surefire Beast II arrived today (pics)*

Is this light sabre a one handle or two handle ?


----------



## spyderknut

*Re: Surefire Beast II arrived today (pics)*

Paul Bunyon's EDC:twothumbs


----------



## KevinL

*Re: Surefire Beast II arrived today (pics)*

Sweet, congratulations on the acquisition and thanks for the mini-review!

Hot restrike and 2-3 second ramp is impressive. 

I wish I had a Beast. The original $2500 price tag for the Beast Limited Edition seems like a steal in light of the current price tag.


----------



## brightnorm

*Re: Surefire Beast II arrived today (pics)*

Has anyone compared the Beast to the Microfire 3500? I just ordered one because of the (relatively) low price and compact body.

Brightnorm


----------



## LuxLuthor

*Re: Surefire Beast II arrived today (pics)*

Man, that is a work of art. Congratulations, Seery.

Hey, what does that middle gray ring do? It looks like it might rotate or does it come apart there? That will give you a lifetime of pleasure.:thumbsup:


----------



## Rob187

*Re: Surefire Beast II arrived today (pics)*

Damn! That's one nice HID!


----------



## SaVaGe

*Re: Surefire Beast II arrived today (pics)*

WOW!!!!!!!!!! Nice !!!!!! You lucky dog..............now time to watch you make a video throwing it up 15ft. in the air with the lights on and landing straight on hard concrete

what do you say guys???????????? hehe:naughty::naughty:


----------



## this_is_nascar

*Re: Surefire Beast II arrived today (pics)*

What, no pocket clip for EDC'ing?


----------



## DM51

*Re: Surefire Beast II arrived today (pics)*

Hell of a machine! 

What is that large part in the case that looks like a spare body for it, but is a slightly different shape? 

It would be great to see comparison beamshots with a PH40 and other HIDs.


----------



## Size15's

*Re: Surefire Beast II arrived today (pics)*

The standard Beast II comes with both the rechargeable body (larger) and the twenty-SF123A body (smaller).

The case is the charger - you can see the cradle built in.

The SF123A body secures to the plate inside the case to stop it rattlin' about.

Al


----------



## Patriot

*Re: Surefire Beast II arrived today (pics)*

Hey fantastic! I'm glad that it was everything that expected. I'm eagerly awaiting your future posts about this machine. It's been a while since we had a fresh Beast purchase. :thumbsup:


----------



## seery

*Re: Surefire Beast II arrived today (pics)*



65535 said:


> The beast won't throw past 500' IIRC. the beam is a wide area search light never intended to throw much...


I've opened it up to 1200' so far and it was begging for more! The Beast II
has an amazing beam, at this distance the "hot-spot" is roughly 30'-35' wide
all while lighting up everything side to side. 



LuxLuthor said:


> Hey, what does that middle gray ring do? It looks like it might rotate or does it come apart there?



Thanks Lux. It's a protective bumper. The selector ring is directly below this
middle bumper and is part of the handle. Both handles (SF123 & re-chargeable)
have their own selector ring. The head and handle break apart at the point
above the selector ring and below the middle protective bumper.



DM51 said:


> What is that large part in the case that looks like a spare body for it, but is a slightly different shape?


As Al pointed out, that is the second handle that uses SF123 cells. The Beast II
includes both a rechargeable and SF123 handle. The rechargeable handle is
slightly longer.



jcompton said:


> Still waiting for the pic with the wife in the SF t-shirt holding the Beast...


Today was opening day of rifle and I just got in...empty handed. :mecry:
Tomorrow night I'll take a pic...if she'll let me! 



SaVaGe said:


> WOW!!!!!!!!!! Nice !!!!!! You lucky dog..............now time to watch you make a video throwing it up 15ft. in the air with the lights on and landing straight on hard concrete
> what do you say guys???????????? hehe:naughty::naughty:


You may want to :duck:... 
Now write 100 times on the chalk board "No more giving seery expensive insane ideas!" :naughty:


----------



## Illum

*Re: Surefire Beast II arrived today (pics)*

omg.....you :rock:

what? no recognition letter from PK?:devil:


----------



## griff

*Re: Surefire Beast II arrived today (pics)*



jcompton said:


> Still waiting for the pic with the wife in the SF t-shirt holding the Beast...
> 
> 
> Very nice...:twothumbs


Sorry I couldn't find a Surefire Shirt


----------



## djblank87

*Re: Surefire Beast II arrived today (pics)*

You in fact do :rock:sir!

And if you ever get time some nice outdoor beamshots would be great, only when you get time of course, besides that thank you for the pictures already posted I almost ........:thumbsup:


----------



## djblank87

*Re: Surefire Beast II arrived today (pics)*



spyderknut said:


> Paul Bunyon's EDC:twothumbs


 

 no kidding, wide area search light sounds like something PB would carry.


----------



## woodrow

*Re: Surefire Beast II arrived today (pics)*

OK, I am a Surefire fan again..Big Time!
Also, can you use it in the woods with out affecting your night vision?


----------



## seery

*Re: Surefire Beast II arrived today (pics)*



woodrow said:


> OK, I am a Surefire fan again..Big Time!
> Also, can you use it in the woods with out affecting your night vision?


The LED's (6 white and 6 UV) produce a beam identical to the LED's in an A2-WH
(x2), perfect amount and type of light for general use.

Was out walking late last night in the woods and had no problem retaining NAV
while using the LED's. It's the bursts of HID that do a number on NAV!


----------



## rizky_p

*Re: Surefire Beast II arrived today (pics)*

that thing is BIG.


----------



## HIDSGT

*Re: Surefire Beast II arrived today (pics)*

That thing is just waaaay too big! The microfire 3500 just seems like the better clear choice in every way. Kool light tho..


----------



## Crenshaw

*Re: Surefire Beast II arrived today (pics)*

wow, higher res picture please? i want to use it as my desktop back ground

Crenshaw


----------



## Kiessling

*Re: Surefire Beast II arrived today (pics)*



HIDSGT said:


> That thing is just waaaay too big! The microfire 3500 just seems like the better clear choice in every way. Kool light tho..



Better choice for what?
Because ... the Microfire will get terribly hot (I have a 24W, and I know).
The Microfire is nowhere nearly as tough as the Beast II.
The Beast II burns longer.
The Beast II has a low mode.
The Microfire does not offer CR123 AND Li-Ion 
etc.

So ... better choice in every way? No way. 
Better choice for you? possibly. But then it is your choice.
Better choice for those who cannot afford the Beast II, like me for instance? Yes, maybe, but not being able to afford the Beast II isn't a choice.

bernie


----------



## Illum

*Re: Surefire Beast II arrived today (pics)*



Kiessling said:


> Better choice for what?
> Because ... the Microfire will get terribly hot (I have a 24W, and I know).



Seery, how long do you think the beast would run before it becomes too hot to hold?
judging by the pics, the head seems like a fairly decent heatsink. can you give us relative dimensions?


----------



## HIDSGT

*Re: Surefire Beast II arrived today (pics)*



Kiessling said:


> Better choice for what?
> Because ... the Microfire will get terribly hot (I have a 24W, and I know).
> The Microfire is nowhere nearly as tough as the Beast II.
> The Beast II burns longer.
> The Beast II has a low mode.
> The Microfire does not offer CR123 AND Li-Ion
> etc.
> 
> So ... better choice in every way? No way.
> Better choice for you? possibly. But then it is your choice.
> Better choice for those who cannot afford the Beast II, like me for instance? Yes, maybe, but not being able to afford the Beast II isn't a choice.
> 
> bernie


 
Better choice for most people. Which do you think will sell more? the 3500 or the beast? So I guess its not just me, its just about everyone. lol... Cmon are you kidding! 

One would have to spend about $80 in batteries (20 of them) that would last about maybe an hour or so. So a battery option is all but useless. Who cares that it has a battery option. Do you see the any of the Polarian HID lights with a battery option? No. 

They all get HOT. So whats ur point?

Are you going beable to put the beast in ur cargo pocket? Doubtful....

Burns longer? How much longer does it need to burn? Burn time is 1.5 hours on the beast. Almost the same for the 3500. For the price one would spend in batteries over a month you could buy a spare battery for the 3500.

I see you forgot to mention the one "negative" reason why few if any people will buy the surefire Beast.... The fact that it is GINORMOUS at 15.5 inches and at 4.5 pounds with less power.


----------



## Kiessling

*Re: Surefire Beast II arrived today (pics)*

The more affordable option is not always the better or best option. In fact, it almost never is. There is the unfortunate fact that we just can't afford a light like the Beast II and will have to stick with the Warrior. This is a reality. Not a choice.

Just because the battery option is useless for you doesn't mean it is useless for me. I prefer CR123 driven lights. My Warrior is the 8xCR123 version. 

The less mass and surface such a light has, the quicker it gets hot, and the hotter it gets. The Warrior gets (almost) too hot to hold when in continous mode. The Beast II does not.

So there are several points to consider before condemning a light like the Beast II. It all depends on what you want. 
Just because other people want different things does not mean they are wrong or stupid. They just have different priorities. 

bernie


----------



## FAAbUlights

*Re: Surefire Beast II arrived today (pics)*




griff said:


> Sorry I couldn't find a Surefire Shirt





griff said:


> Well I guess we can let it slide


----------



## Size15's

*Re: Surefire Beast II arrived today (pics)*

I've never assumed that the Beast is meant for 'people' (= individuals). It's intended for organisations so the SF123A running costs are swallowed up when the organisation is buying SF123As by the pallet.

In the event that sales of the Beasts fail to perform as SureFire expect they may wonder why and decide to gather feedback from both Beast users and those that decided not to buy, or to buy some other product instead.

SureFire are then in a position to consider revising aspects of their product (be that price, size/weight, output, switching etc) and see whether this improves the demand for the product.

We - the Flashaholics - do our best to evaluate the various flashlight options available to us and determine the ones that best fit out requirements (which include price of course).
There is nothing wrong with determining that the flashlight we want is not a SureFire.
We either want a SureFire and accept everything that entails, or we don't.
Wanting a SureFire to be something it isn't is a path well travelled that least to nowhere. 
At least that's my opinion for what its worth.

Al


----------



## seery

*Re: Surefire Beast II arrived today (pics)*



Illum_the_nation said:


> Seery, how long do you think the beast would run before it becomes too hot to hold?
> judging by the pics, the head seems like a fairly decent heatsink. can you give us relative dimensions?



I've run it for over an hour continuous and never even noticed it being warm. This
was with the Li-Ion handle, have only run the SF123 handle several times for about
5-10 minutes.

It ran for well over the 90 minute mark before the orange "time to charge" indicator
light came on and we never noticed any dimming.

Which dimensions would you like? Tape measure is ready to go!


----------



## Illum

*Re: Surefire Beast II arrived today (pics)*

HIDSGT, wouldn't argue with Bernie....not especially something like surefire vs other product on the grounds of price. as much as I respect your posts and your love for your micro fire HID, its going a bit off topic here 



seery said:


> Which dimensions would you like? Tape measure is ready to go!



mostly on the dimensions of bezel diameter and length....gives me a fairly good idea what we're dealing with here

over an hour and no warmth is felt... :thinking: Surefire might be more efficient than we think:naughty:


----------



## brightnorm

*Re: Surefire Beast II arrived today (pics)*

One of the Beast's unique attributes is that it is built to survive in an abusive environment, presumably military, law enforcement, and SAR. The advantage to the "civilian" buyer is an extra measure of security and resistance to abuse that would injure or destroy lesser lights, like the 3500.

I'm not knocking the 3500, since I just got one and see it as a bargain at the price, but it's a different sort of animal than the Beast and not built to function in a "tough" environment. You could say that the Beast is to the 3500 as a Hummer is to a Camry. (imperfect analogy but you get the idea).

Brightnorm


----------



## tvodrd

*Re: Surefire Beast II arrived today (pics)*

At the last SHOT CPF Party, pk had the Hellfire going continuously, and maybe at the one before. I think the previous one had a Beast I going continuously, and I think i recall a battery replacement in the process. People were regularly picking it up (and blinding other attendees.) Mine doesn't get noticeably hot, but I've never run it longer than the task at hand required.

Larry


----------



## seery

*Re: Surefire Beast II arrived today (pics)*

I own a construction security company, so this Beast will eventually have to
pay it's way. We are hard on gear and I'm 110% certain this light will take
every bit and more we could throw at it.

Although we had an M6 fall 12 stories onto concrete, it wasn't so lucky! 



tvodrd said:


> At the last SHOT CPF Party, pk had the Hellfire going continuously, and maybe at the one before. I think the previous one had a Beast I going continuously, and I think i recall a battery replacement in the process. People were regularly picking it up (and blinding other attendees.) Mine doesn't get noticeably hot, but I've never run it longer than the task at hand required.
> 
> Larry


Don't recall a Hellfire at PK's 2007 SHOT party, although there was a mounted
Hellfire at the SF booth. Could be wrong and may have missed the HF.

Do recall the Beast II going continuously the whole night as I was one of those
fondling it often and shining it out the window at suspects below. 



Illum_the_nation said:


> mostly on the dimensions of bezel diameter and length....gives me a fairly good idea what we're dealing with here
> 
> over an hour and no warmth is felt... :thinking: Surefire might be more efficient than we think:naughty:


The bezel is 4" diameter and 4" in length (to base of reflector).

Took a 55 minute walk to a lake back in the woods tonight and paid close
attention to the temp of the light, cool as a bean.


----------



## LuxLuthor

*Re: Surefire Beast II arrived today (pics)*

Seery, that actually blows me away how cool it stays. There are all those small (and major) features that must have taken many, many hours of research, engineering, testing, tweaking, and designing to arrive at what you are holding in your hands. :thumbsup:


----------



## Illum

*Re: Surefire Beast II arrived today (pics)*



seery said:


> Although we had an M6 fall 12 stories onto concrete, it wasn't so lucky!



*looks at newly acquired M6* *searches for a pic of a 12 story building with asphalt parking* *shudders*

does the beast act like the A2? LED function only and have the LEDs on also when the HID's running?


----------



## seery

*Re: Surefire Beast II arrived today (pics)*



Illum_the_nation said:


> does the beast act like the A2? LED function only and have the LEDs on also when the HID's running?


No the selector ring is center position OFF, CW for LED's and CCW for HID.
It's not possible to have both the LED's and the HID on at the same time.


----------



## LED61

*Re: Surefire Beast II arrived today (pics)*

It is indeed an impressive light owned by a person-organization that really needs it.


----------



## HIDSGT

*Re: Surefire Beast II arrived today (pics)*



Illum_the_nation said:


> HIDSGT, wouldn't argue with Bernie....not especially something like surefire vs other product on the grounds of price. as much as I respect your posts and your love for your micro fire HID, its going a bit off topic here
> 
> 
> 
> mostly on the dimensions of bezel diameter and length....gives me a fairly good idea what we're dealing with here
> 
> over an hour and no warmth is felt... :thinking: Surefire might be more efficient than we think:naughty:


 
lol, ok Bernie..... I surrender. You obviously know a lot more about HID lights then I do and have been on this board a long time. I wasn't saying the Beast is not a good light. For the price I just cant see the justification. I guess ur right, it would not work for ME. It obviously works for others who need a rugged light. 

I will admit that surefire makes top of the line lights. I have one on my duty weapon, my belt and at home in my garage. I just cant understand why Surefire would not make a smaller version that people like myself could use at work on patrol. That light is just too large for that purpose. Although would make a weapon to whack someone over the head with when they reach for my weapon....

I guess Im more angry that companies thousands of miles away can make such useful (size wise) and affordable HID flashlights and Surefire cant. Im about to pull the trigger with a Polarian and would pull the trigger faster if Surefire had something similar. Their reputation and quality of product is a household name in every cops home. 

I guess im venting a little cause Im really not looking forward to wacking my debit card for $1800.00 with a company that I have not done business with before.


----------



## mossyoak

*Re: Surefire Beast II arrived today (pics)*



HIDSGT said:


> I guess Im more angry that companies thousands of miles away can make such useful (size wise) and affordable HID flashlights and Surefire cant.




it because they are made in china compared to the beast which is made in fountain valley, cali. its cheaper to make them in china. 
which would you trust your life to?


----------



## Crenshaw

*Re: Surefire Beast II arrived today (pics)*

Illum_the_nation, would you really need the LEDs with the HID running? 

Crenshaw


----------



## Lightraven

*Re: Surefire Beast II arrived today (pics)*

The Beast is too big for me to carry and too cylindrical to be set down as a portable spotlight.

For search and rescue, it might be adequate as long as they aren't doing anything too gnarly. For law enforcement and foot soldiers, I just don't see it working out.


----------



## Illum

*Re: Surefire Beast II arrived today (pics)*



Crenshaw said:


> Illum_the_nation, would you really need the LEDs with the HID running?
> 
> Crenshaw


 
come to think of it, what are the chances of an HID going out? second to none probably

Seery, you mentioned UV leds in combination with white LEDs, so two switch options LED or HID, the two types of LEDs come on at once? doesn't that negate the effect of UV luminence and creates a hazard to whoever you may be pointing the LEDs to?


----------



## Kiessling

*Re: Surefire Beast II arrived today (pics)*

HIDSGT ... I don't ahve a Beast either, but I do have a Microfire 24W HID. 
I cannot afford the Beast, but I can acknowledge the design for what it is. And it sure is not a light for everyone nor for every wallet.

For the average CPFer like us there are certainly "better" meaning affordabel and just as bright alternatives out there. If we're lucky we won't iss the additional features of the Beast.

Sorry if I came off more than a little tense ... difficult times on CPF right now. :grouphug:

bernie


----------



## Patriot

*Re: Surefire Beast II arrived today (pics)*



Kiessling said:


> HIDSGT ... I don't ahve a Beast either, but I do have a Microfire 24W HID.
> I cannot afford the Beast, but I can acknowledge the design for what it is. And it sure is not a light for everyone nor for every wallet.
> 
> For the average CPFer like us there are certainly "better" meaning affordabel and just as bright alternatives out there. If we're lucky we won't iss the additional features of the Beast.
> 
> Sorry if I came off more than a little tense ... difficult times on CPF right now. :grouphug:
> 
> bernie


 

I'd also like to own a beast, I just can't afford one. It really makes the Polarion look like a relative bargain even at $1800, for X1, but there is just something about a Surefire that seperates itself even from the likes of Polarion. Although I could stretch to purchase a X1 I really can't justify it, so like you guys I'll have the Microfire too. When someone on CPF aquires a Beast it excites me because it's such a rare commodity and only a handful of CPFers are fortunate enough to have them. I like to share in their excitement as they share their stories about owning and using them. It's the closest that I'll come at this point in time to experiencing one. This thread has been really cool btw. Thanks again for the pics.


----------



## EVAN_TAD

*Re: Surefire Beast II arrived today (pics)*



seery said:


> The LED's (6 white and 6 UV) produce a beam identical to the LED's in an A2-WH
> (x2), perfect amount and type of light for general use.
> 
> Was out walking late last night in the woods and had no problem retaining NAV
> while using the LED's. It's the bursts of HID that do a number on NAV!



Is it UV or IR? I wasn't aware that it had anything but white leds.

----------

I wouldn't worry about it getting too hot to use. I tested my original beast until the batteries died.


----------



## Kiessling

*Re: Surefire Beast II arrived today (pics)*

The one I handled had UV LEDs ... although I didn't get the reason. The rep said this was for border patrols identification things or whatever, and I assumed (yeah, well ...  ) that the UV LEDs were some special custom version then. Guess I was wrong.


----------



## MikeLip

*Re: Surefire Beast II arrived today (pics)*

Maybe the UV was intended to light up those desert scorpions!


----------



## Illum

*Re: Surefire Beast II arrived today (pics)*



Kiessling said:


> The rep said this was for border patrols identification things or whatever...



makes sense though, anyone can spend half a grand buying a CD printer and print identification cards on credit cards with the sides peeled off, like all currency, its best to keep florescent watermarks on everything: instant identification from a distance:nana:


----------



## Size15's

*Re: Surefire Beast II arrived today (pics)*

The UV LEDs are to aid identification of genuine passport/id documents as has been mentioned.
I believe both the white and UV LEDs are on at the same time since the fluorescence on the documents can still be seen, and its not helping to switch between UV and white light under the circumstances the Beast II is used.


----------



## DM51

*Re: Surefire Beast II arrived today (pics)*

Lol, imagine having your passport/ID checked by a border guard using a BEAST to do it. You would wonder if you had accidentally wandered on to the set of Mad Max IV or something.


----------



## Lightraven

*Re: Surefire Beast II arrived today (pics)*

Oh, man. UV lights to check docs? On an expensive, large Olympic torch style spotlight? I would have bet on the scorpion reason.

Now I really am confused about who is using this light, where and for what?


----------



## Size15's

*Re: Surefire Beast II arrived today (pics)*



Lightraven said:


> Now I really am confused about who is using this light, where and for what?


I was told by PK that SureFire were asked by US Boarder Patrol (or whatever they are called) to make them Beasts featuring UV LEDs and the HID beam profile the way it is.


----------



## Lightraven

*Re: Surefire Beast II arrived today (pics)*

I think they are called Pinche Migra. 

A long range spotlight that can be used to check ID's (or find scorpions or detect "stains" in a hotel room)? Never would have occurred to me, but that's why I don't get paid the big bucks.

I guess if someone goes running across the border at night, they get lit up by the HID, so they hold up their passports and the agent switches to UV to validate their visa with a light the size of a traffic cone. It's a funny visual, at least. Combine that with the vomitting strobe LEDs, and we've secured the U.S. border.


----------



## DM51

*Re: Surefire Beast II arrived today (pics)*



Lightraven said:


> I guess if someone goes running across the border at night, they get lit up by the HID, so they hold up their passports and the agent switches to UV to validate their visa with a light the size of a traffic cone. It's a funny visual, at least. Combine that with the vomitting strobe LEDs, and we've secured the U.S. border.


LOL !!!


----------



## N10

*Re: Surefire Beast II arrived today (pics)*

Just wandering...what's the type/make of HID ballast used in the BeastII?perhaps a surefire ballast?


----------



## Illum

*Re: Surefire Beast II arrived today (pics)*

probably something completely redesigned, down to the proprietary material used in the PCBs....stuff that you won't find in digi-key and designs you wont find in any textbook or field manual...and can only be found 6 inches up PK's ear

thats my guess, since so little info about the internals of the beast was published [so little attention here ] that how the beast werks is largely unknown...just this "55 minute burn, cool as a bean" part baffles me, what did surefire did with the heat? turned it back to usable energy and reverse charge the cells? no one knows [if theres someone who does PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE tell us!]


----------



## seery

*Re: Surefire Beast II arrived today (pics)*



Illum_the_nation said:


> ...just this "55 minute burn, cool as a bean" part baffles me, what did surefire did with the heat? turned it back to usable energy and reverse charge the cells? no one knows [if theres someone who does PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE tell us!]


It's has been getting chilly here in MI with today's expected high 32/Low 19,
it's currently 26 degrees. These temps certainly play a small role in keeping
this Beast II cool.


----------



## seery

*Re: Surefire Beast II arrived today (pics)*



EVAN_TAD said:


> Is it UV or IR? I wasn't aware that it had anything but white leds.
> 
> ----------
> 
> I wouldn't worry about it getting too hot to use. I tested my original beast until the batteries died.


Evan - The Beast II has 6 white LED's and 6 UV LED's. I have no current use for
the UV's, but they do make for a very pleasant and easy on the eyes LED color.

I've ran it well over 90 minutes continuous and it never even got warm. How
was the temp on your original Beast after the long continuous run?

Don't see mysel ever parting with this baby! :naughty:


----------



## N10

*Re: Surefire Beast II arrived today (pics)*

pretty amazing....but i guess no one would attempt opening their beastII just for a quick look of what the internals look like..LOL


----------



## FrogmanM

*Re: Surefire Beast II arrived today (pics)*

Ya I'd sure like to see the internals, course if someone opened up a beastII, then they'd have bigger brass balls then those Titan Modders:duh2:


Mayo


----------



## djblank87

*Re: Surefire Beast II arrived today (pics)*



FrogmanM said:


> Ya I'd sure like to see the internals, course if someone opened up a beastII, then they'd have bigger brass balls then those Titan Modders:duh2:
> 
> 
> Mayo


 
Maybe PSM can X-Ray the beast like he did the Titan? :thinking: 

Really though brass whatever is dead on for anyone who would take apart a Beast.


----------



## EV_007

*Re: Surefire Beast II arrived today **MORE PICS ADDED**

Excellent Seery, nice acquisition. Got any white wall hunting shots illustrating it's brilliance? jk 

Outdoor beamshots would be awesome if you have any to share with the rest of the class? 

With a name like the Beast, you know it needs to stretch its legs.


----------



## EVAN_TAD

*Re: Surefire Beast II arrived today (pics)*



seery said:


> Evan - The Beast II has 6 white LED's and 6 UV LED's. I have no current use for
> the UV's, but they do make for a very pleasant and easy on the eyes LED color.
> 
> I've ran it well over 90 minutes continuous and it never even got warm. How
> was the temp on your original Beast after the long continuous run?
> 
> Don't see mysel ever parting with this baby! :naughty:



I don't remember how warm it got but it was nothing for me to worry about as it worked until there was no more juice left.


----------



## London Lad

*Re: Surefire Beast II arrived today (pics)*

Hi All,

I took delivery of a beast today and I would second all that Seery has said.

The thing that surprised me the most was the size of the case, its like a small suitcase, HUGE!

Got me thinking how the LEOs and Military would use this. The case is the 12/110/220 volt charger and you wouldn't want to cart it about with you and there would be no room for it in a fighting vehicle let alone a car.

I guess they would buy a few rechargeable handles or just use 123's.

Anyway I got inquisitive and took the case apart! The AC input goes via a large transformer, bridge rectifier and smoothing cap straight to the two contacts on the charging cradle. The 12 volt DC input just goes straight to the cradle. So the huge case is really just a 12 volt supply. All the charge regulation is done in the rechargeable handle. 

Interestingly the beast can be inserted into the charging cradle rotated 180 degrees (so the indicator led faces down) and still charges, so the polarity applied to the two contacts on the rechargeable handle doesn't matter, it is sorted out inside the handle (probably another rectifier) and therefore the beast could be recharged away from the case with a simple 12 volt PSU.


----------



## Size15's

*Re: Surefire Beast II arrived today **MORE PICS ADDED**

London Lad,
Did you take any photos of the case apart?

The Beasts are intended for military use and as such have to deal with being used in all sorts of ways that would not be 'correct'. One example is being inserted upside down, or back to front etc etc.
Also, it may need to be recharged in adverse circumstances by non-ideal power supplies and using make-shift charging terminals etc.
The Beasts need to live by the iron fist rather than the kid glove.


----------



## London Lad

*Re: Surefire Beast II arrived today **MORE PICS ADDED**

I knew someone would ask for photos! I didn't I'm afraid!

It wasn't very exciting, a steel plate in the bottom of the pelli case with a big E core transformer bolted through it. The voltage switch on the back of the case selects the primary windings 110 or 220 volt. Bridge rec and smoothing cap are bolted to the same steel plate. The 12 volt input just goes straight across the smoothing cap.

As you say, a very simple and rugged arrangement.

If I go in again I'll get photos!


----------



## seery

*Re: Surefire Beast II arrived today (pics)*



London Lad said:


> I took delivery of a beast today and I would second all that Seery has said.


CONGRATS London on your new Beast! Now I won't feel like such an outsider. :naughty:

Can't wait to compare notes a bit. Looking forward to you adding your thoughts
and such to the thread. 

I've taken several beamshots but nothing has tuned out to well. The Beast
lights the immediate area so bright, it's hard to get a good exposure that
shows the foreground and objects illuminated 1000' out well. Hope to get a
few posted here soon.

Again congrats my new Beast Buddy!


----------



## KevinL

*Re: Surefire Beast II arrived today **MORE PICS ADDED**



Size15's said:


> London Lad,
> Did you take any photos of the case apart?
> 
> The Beasts are intended for military use and as such have to deal with being used in all sorts of ways that would not be 'correct'. One example is being inserted upside down, or back to front etc etc.
> Also, it may need to be recharged in adverse circumstances by non-ideal power supplies and using make-shift charging terminals etc.
> The Beasts need to live by the iron fist rather than the kid glove.



That's pretty good design, actually. To withstand the unexpected in the field when the SHTF. Too many of my lights require specialist support and expertise to care for. Even the fabled ROP needs its own dedicated RC pack chargers. Then again it was designed by the flashaholics for the flashaholics.. 

Back to the Beast: that means you could probably plug in any auto power supply and rig it to charge in an emergency. Probably not 'manufacturer endorsed' but as you've said SF lights are built to withstand exactly such situations.


----------



## London Lad

*Re: Surefire Beast II arrived today **MORE PICS ADDED**



KevinL said:


> ...........................................
> 
> Back to the Beast: that means you could probably plug in any auto power supply and rig it to charge in an emergency. Probably not 'manufacturer endorsed' but as you've said SF lights are built to withstand exactly such situations.



Hi KevinL.

When you plug the beast into a car socket via its very Mil-Spec 12 volt lead and the case, electrically, that is exactly what you are doing.


----------



## DM51

*Re: Surefire Beast II arrived today **MORE PICS ADDED**

Congratulations, LL! You and Seery seem to have started a very exclusive club. Looking forward to some more pics of this BEAST.

That charging system sounds very interesting. To make anything truly soldier-proof is pretty difficult.


----------



## Ra

*Re: Surefire Beast II arrived today **MORE PICS ADDED**

Looks impressive !

The only doubt I have is: Can the led's cope with the heat comming from the main bulb? (long term operation..)

I'm thinking about designing a led/HID combo light, but wouldn't think of placing leds this close to a HID-bulb !


Regards,

Ra.


----------



## seery

*Re: Surefire Beast II arrived today **MORE PICS ADDED**

Last night I ran the Beast a continuous 105 minutes (Li-Ion handle) in the
tail-stand position in our family room (which is 58 degrees).

After the 105 minute run, the Beast was only slightly warm.

About the same warmth as rubbing your hands together for 15-20 seconds
and then touching your cheeks.


----------



## Ra

*Re: Surefire Beast II arrived today **MORE PICS ADDED**



seery said:


> After the 105 minute run, the Beast was only slightly warm.
> 
> About the same warmth as rubbing your hands together for 15-20 seconds
> and then touching your cheeks.



This can mean two things" This torch has a super effective (active!) cooling-system..
Or the generated heat is trapped inside.. and that would not be a good thing!!

What is the wattage of the HID-system inside?

Even with its massive heatsink, my 10watt mini-HID head becomes quite hot during long term operation (1 hour or more)


Regards,

Ra.


----------



## London Lad

*Re: Surefire Beast II arrived today **MORE PICS ADDED**

There is an enormous amount of aluminium in this head and handle!


----------



## Fird

*Re: Surefire Beast II arrived today **MORE PICS ADDED**

Tehe, i suppose when you're checking ID's at the border and someone pulls a weapon, it doubles as a nice heavy stick to settle them down with...


----------



## mrwhite1

*Re: Surefire Beast II arrived today **MORE PICS ADDED**

It looks to me like the end cap for the rechargeable handle is a lighter color plastic than the other parts of the flashlight and battery handle. Is it lighter, or is it the pictures?


----------



## seery

*Re: Surefire Beast II arrived today **MORE PICS ADDED**



mrwhite1 said:


> It looks to me like the end cap for the rechargeable handle is a lighter color plastic than the other parts of the flashlight and battery handle. Is it lighter, or is it the pictures?



Both the primary and Li-Ion tail caps have protective rubber bumpers over their respective aluminum
sub-components. And yes the Li-Ion handle's tail cap rubber bumper is lighter in color.

And a big :welcome:


----------



## mrwhite1

*Re: Surefire Beast II arrived today **MORE PICS ADDED**

That's strange, wonder why they are different colors?
Are they interchangeable / have different thread pattern?


----------



## seery

*Re: Surefire Beast II arrived today **MORE PICS ADDED**



mrwhite1 said:


> That's strange, wonder why they are different colors?
> Are they interchangeable / have different thread pattern?


The primary tail cap is removable while the Li-Ion tail cap is not.

I have handled and seen many Beast II's and have noted slight
variations in the rubber's color in regard to the three bumpers.


----------



## DM51

*Re: Surefire Beast II arrived today **MORE PICS ADDED**



mrwhite1 said:


> That's strange, wonder why they are different colors?


Probably the bloke who was mixing up the vat of rubber for the tailcaps miscounted, and only put in 2 buckets of gray paint instead of 3, lol.

Welcome to CPF, mrwhite1!


----------



## TITAN1833

*Re: Surefire Beast II arrived today **MORE PICS ADDED**



mrwhite1 said:


> That's strange, wonder why they are different colors?
> Are they interchangeable / have different thread pattern?


Because the beast II is a Chameleon :devil:


----------



## Patriot

*Re: Surefire Beast II arrived today **MORE PICS ADDED**



mrwhite1 said:


> It looks to me like the end cap for the rechargeable handle is a lighter color plastic than the other parts of the flashlight and battery handle. Is it lighter, or is it the pictures?





:welcome:


Maybe for easy identification between the two..... just guessing?


----------



## seery

*Re: Surefire Beast II arrived today **MORE PICS ADDED**



Patriot36 said:


> :welcome:
> 
> 
> Maybe for easy identification between the two..... just guessing?


That's what a military SF rep told me in regards to the different "feel" of the two handles.

Great point on the tail cap color differences being for fast I.D. I'll ask the rep if he can get
an answer as t why SF did it this way.

Looking back at pics and thinking back, it seems the Li-Ion rubber end cap is always that
color and the primary rubber cap more or less matches the two forward bumpers. Those
two forward bumpers are the ones with the "slight" shade variations. :thinking:


----------



## mrwhite1

*Re: Surefire Beast II arrived today **MORE PICS ADDED**

Well, I officially ordered The Beast II today. Surefire estimated 2-6 weeks (fingers crossed). I asked sales rep to put note on order to try to match plastic. I personally would like for everything to match, just my OCD. Wonder if it's possible to order new caps?


----------



## seery

*Re: Surefire Beast II arrived today **MORE PICS ADDED**



mrwhite1 said:


> Well, I officially ordered The Beast II today.



Congratulations. :twothumbs

120+ minute runtime, fast 2 hour charge empty to full, low-level LED's, primary and Li-Ion
handles, and a true Lifetime Warranty should make you feel great about your purchase.

The Beast II is truly an amazing workhorse that offers great versatility. 

Looking forward to hearing your thoughts and comments after you receive it.


----------



## Patriot

*Re: Surefire Beast II arrived today **MORE PICS ADDED**



mrwhite1 said:


> Well, I officially ordered The Beast II today. Surefire estimated 2-6 weeks (fingers crossed). I asked sales rep to put note on order to try to match plastic. I personally would like for everything to match, just my OCD. Wonder if it's possible to order new caps?





Congrats! You'll soon be the proud owner of one of the most exclusive enthusiast lights ever...not to minimize the true purpose which the Beast was actually built for. Obviously it's one of the most serious lighting instruments ever made.


----------



## Kiessling

*Re: Surefire Beast II arrived today **MORE PICS ADDED**

Congrats !
Not that I am jealous or what ... :green: 
bernie


----------



## London Lad

*Re: Surefire Beast II arrived today **MORE PICS ADDED**

Welcome to the club!


----------



## ShortArc

*Re: Surefire Beast II arrived today **MORE PICS ADDED**



London Lad said:


> I knew someone would ask for photos! I didn't I'm afraid!
> 
> It wasn't very exciting, a steel plate in the bottom of the pelli case with a big E core transformer bolted through it. The voltage switch on the back of the case selects the primary windings 110 or 220 volt. Bridge rec and smoothing cap are bolted to the same steel plate. The 12 volt input just goes straight across the smoothing cap.
> 
> As you say, a very simple and rugged arrangement.
> 
> If I go in again I'll get photos!


 
Found a few photos I took... so might as well post them here:






































Cheers.


----------



## seery

*Re: Surefire Beast II arrived today **MORE PICS ADDED**



ShortArc said:


> Found a few photos I took... so might as well post them here:



ShortArc - Great pics, thanks for sharing. :twothumbs

Took mine apart for cleaning, it was all put back
together before I thought of taking a few pics.


----------



## seery

*Re: Surefire Beast II Main Thread*

Beamshots added to OP. More to come this week.


----------



## mrwhite1

*Re: Surefire Beast II Main Thread*

The Beast is Here!
Ordered: 10.10.08 received: 10.27.08
All I can say is holy crap! Maybe I'm the only one surprised at exactly how "Beast" this thing really is. When I ordered mine, with many thanks to Seery for his insight, I had never seen the beast in the wild, only in pictures. For those of you who haven't actually seen it, this thing is jinormous! The box it shipped in weighed 39 pounds!!! First class all the way on everything! Closest thing to an actual light saber you can get! The end cap on the 123 handle is a little hard to get on at times, but this thing is amazing!!!! As for the build construction, this thing looks and feels like you could use it as a jack stand for changing your tire if you needed to. The name says it all "The Beast"


----------



## CATA2003

*Re: Surefire Beast II Main Thread*

Hello , 
Beast it's a fantastic flashlight .
I was searching over the internet for the physical dimensions of it .
For exemple the handle barrel in length and diameter , and it's reflector diameter at the base and at the end and maybe the distance between base and it's end ....  , and anather question , shouldn't be rated at 3200 lumen if it has a 35w hid bulb rather then 2300?



--------------------
SORRY for my english


----------



## Patriot

*Re: Surefire Beast II Main Thread*

it measures 388 mm in length, has a bezel diam of around 100 mm, at an overall weight of about 4.5lbs. You'll see how is compares in both size and output in this recent thread:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/231084

Surefire typically rates their lights by lumens out the front instead of bulb lumens. A typical 35W HID will produce anywhere from 2700-3300 lumens depending on its efficiency and color temperature.


----------



## seery

*Re: Surefire Beast II Main Thread*

Just a little update.

For near 2.5 years now, my Beast II has been used 3-4 times a week.

We live on a very hilly and treed 50 acres. It is home to a 1 acre and 3
acre pond, our barn and horses, and plenty of wildlife.

It's been on the receiving end of the usual drops, bumps, and bangs.
It's been submerged to 60'+ in both open water and through holes in ice.
It's been strapped to the tractor while grading the dusty sand ring.
It's been laid in the snow while providing light to cut loads of firewood.
It's been the guiding light for pushing over a 60' pine late one winter night.
It's been the light source at a rollover accident scene down a steep hill.
It's been the reason many catfish have been spotted resting in 30' depths.
It's been the light that's allowed me to get the RTV unstuck in deep snow.
It's been the go-to light when the dogs bark and things need checking.
It's been the reason our smallest dog (11#) hasn't been coyote appetizer.

And most importantly...

It's been the Beast's LED's that have guided life's many ordinary tasks.

Built like a tank, it has never missed a beat. Running the original bulb and
Li-Ion battery, it still provides over 2 hours of runtime on a full charge like
the day it was new and the output is as beautiful as ever.

Haven't needed Surefire's No BS Lifetime warranty, but its nice to know I
have that Ace in the hole. :thumbsup:


----------



## sledhead

*Re: Surefire Beast II Main Thread*

Nice to see the update and you posting again! Quite a testament to a great light and glad to see someone uses one regularly!

2.5 years with same bulb and batteries is saying something.


It's been on the receiving end of the usual drops, bumps, and bangs.
It's been submerged to 60'+ in both open water and through holes in ice.
It's been strapped to the tractor while grading the dusty sand ring.
It's been laid in the snow while providing light to cut loads of firewood.
It's been the guiding light for pushing over a 60' pine late one winter night.
It's been the light source at a rollover accident scene down a steep hill.
It's been the reason many catfish have been spotted resting in 30' depths.
It's been the light that's allowed me to get the RTV unstuck in deep snow.
It's been the go-to light when the dogs bark and things need checking.
It's been the reason our smallest dog (11#) hasn't been coyote appetizer.


Sounds like a Bob Dylan song- "Hard Rains Gonna Fall"


----------



## London Lad

*Re: Surefire Beast II Main Thread*

I have to say my Beast 2 is now over 2.5 years and still performing perfectly. It hasn't had quite such a hard life as Seery's though!

I did make up a smaller charger in the end as the suitcase was just too big.


----------



## mrwhite1

*Re: Surefire Beast II Main Thread*

Are the Beast II's still available from Surefire? Was thinking of getting another one, but haven't checked lately to see?


----------



## ShortArc

*Re: Surefire Beast II Main Thread*



mrwhite1 said:


> Are the Beast II's still available from Surefire? Was thinking of getting another one, but haven't checked lately to see?



Unfortunately I do not believe so


----------



## mrwhite1

*Re: Surefire Beast II Main Thread*

Anyone know where I can get a new one still?
I will call surefire in the morning to confirm.
Called 4.12.10. Surefire said they stopped production at the end of 2008.
He said they made 1000 units.


----------



## Patriot

*Re: Surefire Beast II Main Thread*



mrwhite1 said:


> Anyone know where I can get a new one still?




You'll have to pick one up used or NOS somewhere. I don't believe SF as sold them for some time now. 





Great update Seery! Thanks for sharing it with us. 

I'll be hoping for some pics next time......


----------



## bearishone

*Re: Surefire Beast II Main Thread*



ShortArc said:


> Unfortunately I do not believe so



hey shortarc, i noticed on a thread that you were looking to make a custom battery for your hellfire/hellfighter at one point. Did you ever make one? I was shocked to know that the lights could mate with a beast II handle...

have you ever run into anyone selling just a rechargeable handle? mine has no rechargeability so i've never used it trying to keep it as a collectors condition. 

local guy in austin is selling off a hellfighter so if i get it i'll want to keep it and the beast II then....  but i'll need to find a rechargeable handle. no way am i buying 20 cr123A's every few days of solid use!!!!


----------



## ShortArc

*Re: Surefire Beast II Main Thread*

Hello bearishone:
I made several different packs for my Hellfighters. Some attach to the bottom of the light others are carried in a pouch. 
I have never seen a pack for the Beast II. Building such a pack will require some serious machining. Good luck!



bearishone said:


> hey shortarc, i noticed on a thread that you were looking to make a custom battery for your hellfire/hellfighter at one point. Did you ever make one? I was shocked to know that the lights could mate with a beast II handle...
> 
> have you ever run into anyone selling just a rechargeable handle? mine has no rechargeability so i've never used it trying to keep it as a collectors condition.
> 
> local guy in austin is selling off a hellfighter so if i get it i'll want to keep it and the beast II then....  but i'll need to find a rechargeable handle. no way am i buying 20 cr123A's every few days of solid use!!!!


----------



## mrwhite1

*Re: Surefire Beast II Main Thread*

Ok, I'm trying to do some additional research on the Beast II (B1R-BK) and have noticed a couple things.

Correct me if I'm mistaken and I will update:

Beast w/o rechargeable handle pre-2006
Beast II started production in 2006 and ended in late 2008, early 2009.

Also, I have seen different references to Lumen 2000 vs 2300
The 2006 Surefire Catalog lists the Beast II at 2000 lumen, but the 2007 and 2008 Catalog lists it at 2300 lumen. (Surefire told me they were retested and the measured output was up to 2300)

Surefire told me there was no was no way to determine production, but surely there is some markings on them unique to the year? (Number under Surefire Logo: A0194)

I have also found slight differences note in the pictures:
The font of "The Beast" is different
Also notice toward the endcap, there are some additional rings and gap
The activation switch on the 123 battery handle is black on one and is dark grey on the other as well











If you look at the photos of them in the case, you will notice the rear support contacts different areas, apparently they machined this flat farther back at some point?


----------



## brighterisbetter

*Re: Surefire Beast II Main Thread*

Here's the font on the one I used to own:





And one of my favorite shots - next to a U2A:


----------



## bearishone

*Re: Surefire Beast II Main Thread*

seems an older beast I is up for sale. http://cgi.ebay.com/SureFire-Beast-Flashlight-17185-1-w-Case-Manual-/110535156455?


----------



## bearishone

*Re: Surefire Beast II Main Thread*

Beast II owners with LiON handle. I've come to realize that there is no way I am going to be able to find a rechargeable handle for this light. That said, I have researched the voltage and maH requirements for the beast and am looking to have a machine shop custom build a handle that can take 18650 batteries. Is anyone in south CA by chance? Say in LA? My brother knows of a lot of CNC/machine shops that could build a custom handle that would be able to mount 18650 batteries but they need dimensions and i doubt using my regular LiON battery handle will work...I would obviously pay you for your time and generosity of lending a company the 'handle'. or if you could get calipered measurements that could be interesting too.


----------

